# Coolst Sci Fi / Fantasy / Anime Sword?



## Clark Kent (Nov 27, 2008)

*Coolst Sci Fi / Fantasy / Anime Sword?
By Silent Bob - 11-27-2008 11:23 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

Ok, what's the Coolest sword? 

Lets get a list going here, then I'll put in a poll in a few days.

This is what I came up with:


Star Wars - LightSaber

Conan - Sword of Kings

Thundar the Barbarian - Sun Sword

LOTR - Sting

Excalibur

Kenshin - Reverse Blade Sword

Blade - Sword of the Day Walker

Kenshin - Zan ba To

Gladiator - Maximus's General Sword (Spatha)


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2008)

Elric's sword, Stormbringer?


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 27, 2008)

300 they the spartans had a great sword


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 27, 2008)

Pretty much any non-Orc sword from LOTR is nice but my liking for hand-and-a-half blades means that Anduril is a real favourite, as is Glamdring and Narsil.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 27, 2008)

While perhaps not the coolest looking blades... you gotta think The Swords of Power that Saberhagen came up with are worthy of some consideration!
_The Song of Swords​_
by Fred Saberhagen

Who holds Coinspinner knows good odds,
Whichever move he make,
But the Sword of Chance, to please the gods,
Slips from him like a snake.

The Sword of Justice balances the pans
Of right and wrong, and foul and fair,
Eye for an eye, Doomgiver scans
The fate of all folk everywhere.

Dragonslicer, Dragonslicer, how d'you slay?
Reaching for the heart in behind the scales,
Dragonslicer, Dragonslicer, where do you stay?
In the belly of the giant that my Blade impales.

Farslayer howls across the world
For thy heart! For thy heart! who hast wronged me,
Vengeance is his who casts the Blade,
Yet he will, in the end, no triumph see.

Whose flesh the Sword of Mercy hurts has drawn no breath,
Whose soul its heals has wandered in the night,
Has paid the summing of all debts in death,
Has turned to see returning light.

The Mindsword spun in the dawn's grey light,
And men and demons knelt down before,
The Mindsword flashed in the midday bright,
Gods joined the dance, and the march to war,
It spun in the twilight dim as well,
And gods and men marched off to hell.

I shatter Swords and splinter spears,
None stands to Shieldbreaker;
My point's the fount of orphan's tears,
My edge the widowmaker.

The Sword of Stealth is given
To one lonely and despised;
Sightblinder's gifts: his eyes are keen,
His nature is disguised.

The Tyrant's Blade hath no blood spilled
But doth the spirit carve,
Soulcutter hath no body killed,
But many left to starve.

The Sword of Siege struck a hammer's blow
With a crash, and a smash, and a tumbled wall,
Stonecutter laid a castle low
With a groan, and a roar, and a tower's fall.

Long roads the Sword of Fury makes,
Hard walls it builds around the soft,
The fighter who Townsaver takes
Can bid farewell to home and croft.

Who holds Wayfinder finds good roads,
Its master's step is brisk;
The Sword of Wisdom lightens loads
But adds unto their risk.​(http://www.ugcs.caltech.edu/~warrior/12Swords/song.html)

See HERE for more info about them...


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 29, 2008)

No one has mentioned He-Man's sword.
lol

My favorite is the Bet'leth from Star Trek (Klingon weapon).

http://www.amazon.com/RCGRHK406LTS-Durass-Klingon-Batleth-Sword/dp/B0006B0UXU

AoG


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 29, 2008)

Sephiroth's sword is really cool

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l...lery/PS Rendered pictures/Sephiroth-sword.jpg

And I like Cloud's Buster sword

http://www.flickr.com/photos/exlibris/1446048772/

And the Chain sword from the bad guy in Kenshin

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urumi

Cool its a real sword!


----------



## HeartofJuyoMk2 (Dec 23, 2008)

The Plasma Sword from Halo.



Sukerkin said:


> Pretty much any non-Orc sword from LOTR is nice but my liking for hand-and-a-half blades means that Anduril is a real favourite, as is Glamdring and Narsil.


I have a replica Anduril hanging in my room, it's huge and full of awesome. I also have one of the Elvish war swords seen early in the Fellowship of the Ring, in the scene of the battle with Sauron.


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 23, 2008)

Seriously.....How are Connor Macleod's Katana or the Kurgan's sword not on here??

I mean, the Kurgan's sword is as sci-fi as it gets...the sword is IMPOSSIBLE to make in real life.  Almost as impossible as a light saber...only it looks real!


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 24, 2008)

It has to be the Sword of a Thousand Truths!


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 24, 2008)

Soulcutter from Saberhagens Book of Swords, as JKS mentioned.

Just pulling it from the sheath caused everyone on the battlefield to drop their weapons, and fall into a deep deep despair from which all they could do is stand depressed until the sword was re-sheathed or they wasted away...


----------



## matt.m (Dec 25, 2008)

I didn't see Buzzy's post before.  However........The bastard sword of Connor MacLeod. Ramirez Katana is great as well.
My uncle have me the open mouthed full tang, blue scabbard from HL1.  It was one made for use in the HL1 movie.  He got it at an estate sale.  Beautiful carbon steel blade, detail perfect on the faux ivory handle.  I like the closed mouth "Duncan's" as well......However, Connor is the coolest
Kurgans sword was the best bad guy sword.
The sword the heroine used in the original Heavy Metal.
Stormbringer
Conan's Atlantean Sword
Luke's lightsaber in Return of the Jedi, it was cool to see farm hand go full circle and be the hero that everyone wanted him to be
I dug the sword that Daniel Day Lewis's dad used in Last of the Mohiccans
Excalibur is a sword not standarized in look and detail so I have not listed that


----------



## Ironcrane (Dec 25, 2008)

I liked the sword that Zelda had in Twilight Princess. I think that I might be its only fan.


----------



## tellner (Dec 25, 2008)

*Sting*, of course

From Terry Pratchett:
*Captain Carrot's Sword*
If you'll stretch a point, Granny Weatherwax's ideas on a ceremonial knife

Robert Heinlein's *Lady Vivamus*

Lewis Carroll:
The *Vorpal Blade* that went "snicker-snack"

By far the coolest:
China Mieville's *Possible Sword*


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 25, 2008)

Zelazny brought the Vorpal Blade to life (of sorts) in one of the Amber books...  

And, of course, there was Grayswandir, Corwin's sword which contained part of the Pattern and could move through Shadow.


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 26, 2008)

nobody mentions Soul Caliber LOL


----------



## Big Don (Dec 26, 2008)

Terry Goodkind's Sword of Truth


----------



## Big Don (Dec 26, 2008)

Clark Kent said:


> *Coolst Sci Fi / Fantasy / Anime Sword?
> By Silent Bob - 11-27-2008 11:23 AM
> Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
> ====================
> ...


Can anyone explain how these are different? Oh yeah, Thundar's had a hand guard...


----------

